# Stopforumspam.com



## jamesb (14 Jul 2012)

Has anyone had issues with the bunch in topic blocking them? Randomly blocked for no reason for the last 48 hours I had to email them have a pop at them then fill out some daft form just to get back on here. Are the mods aware of this bunch blocking people on the forum? Especially when it's for no reason. I'm not mad at anyone here just wondering of they are meant to be blocking people and by what parameters they make that decision. Plus I would of though a kind of 3 strikes system the mods run would be much more suitable for a forum like this but that's just my opinion.


----------



## darren636 (15 Jul 2012)

which forum are you blocked from? This one?


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

I was blocked from this one 



That's what came up but when I went to their website and searched the ip address a different username and email came up. So I had to email them
And demand to be unblocked


----------



## wazuck (15 Jul 2012)

I get this all the time using Tapatalk. I just come back five mins later and can post again most of the time. It's odd tho. I think it's a issue with the app and not the forum.


----------



## LancsRick (15 Jul 2012)

It's a huge issue for me - I can NEVER post from Tapatalk since most of the Blackberry servers are blacklisted. The admins on here CAN tell Tapa to ignore that database though if they want...


...which would be hugely appreciated....  (bats eyelashes)


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

It stopped me for 48 hours pesky thing


----------



## wazuck (15 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> The admins on here CAN tell Tapa to ignore that database though if they want...
> 
> 
> ...which would be hugely appreciated....  (bats eyelashes)


+1


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2012)

Afraid we will not disable spam lists, last time I did that we had to delete 30-40 spam bots a day!


----------



## LancsRick (16 Jul 2012)

London,

Not wanting to argue, more to put forwards a reasoned case ...

You can set things so that the IP applies to all registrations, but not for actual posting. This would allow existing users to post, whilst protecting against spam bots.

The frustrating thing is that I can post just fine from my mobile browser, it's just the checks for TapaTalk that prevent it from working!

Cheers for the reply Paulo .


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Aug 2012)

I'm banned for no reason...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2012)

Had a look into this and there isn't anything on the forum blocking from stopforumspam.com so this must be something to do with tapatalk, does anyone get this if they are not using tapatalk? The tapatalk plugin is not something we configure, just a folder that we upload to server and that's it.


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Aug 2012)

Hmm it's strange I make one post and get blacklisted, then have to go into airplane mode to get a new ip to post again :/


----------



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

I've never had this but I don't use tapa I just use the my mobiles browser.


----------



## LancsRick (22 Aug 2012)

On my Blackberry I had huge problems with Tapatalk because it blacklists the Blackberry servers most of the time. Since moving to Android it works flawlessly. I'm not a big believer in IP blocking since any determined person will just refresh their address periodically, so all it does it hit the poor sods further down the line!


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

I'ver never used tapatalk, i use an app called TouchBB, works perfectly for this forum imo


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2012)

Seems like its the BB users then! I suggest purchasing a proper smartphone


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2012)

Lol   I've hit issues with these people via work - we use a proxy, so anyone spamming from that proxy means we all get blocked from sites using StopForumSpam for spam prevention.  I am guessing that BB use a few proxies which, when blocked, mean anyone using them is also blocked.


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Aug 2012)

for the record Im on an Iphone 4S...not a BB


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

Blackberry for me but i dont use tapatalk, i use my ipod touch for touchBB app


----------



## Alastair (22 Aug 2012)

I get this problem occasionally using tapatalk on my iPhone, it never does it when I'm connected via wifi, only when using standard 3G network. Frustrating sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LancsRick (23 Aug 2012)

The alternative would be setting the stopforumspam.com plugin settings such that it applies the IP banning to new registrations, but not existing users. That means the board is protected, but members can still access it . Security wins, members win!


----------

